# dog beeper



## mnswd (Oct 13, 2005)

anyone used one these - with the hawk screech - does it help hold birds?

Dogsport beeper:
Know precisely where your dog is when it's working in dense undergrowth and overgrown fields in search of game. The self-contained weather-resistant collar sports an adjustable-volume sound module that boasts point, point and run and track modes. Select from a hawk screech, bobwhite, trill or beep with the flip of a switch to differentiate your dog from others and match your hunting needs. Operates on a long-lasting 3-volt lithium battery (included). Fits S-XL dogs.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2008)

I hunted with a guy that has one. It drove me crazy listening to it. Just get a taller dog. :beer:


----------



## Sparky477 (May 4, 2004)

A friend of mine got one for Christmas last year and he used it the last weekend of the season on his german shorthair. We limited on close points and flushes. I don't know if it was the hawk screech or if we got lucky, but it sure didn't hurt.


----------



## D&amp;D (Sep 14, 2005)

I've used beeper collars for more than a decade now and I have no idea whether the hawk screech does anything or not. I hunt two dogs at a time and I do set the collars on different tones. If you really like to hunt the thick stuff, these are invaluable. I can't tell you how many points I've been behind in chest-high cattails. Never would have known where the dog was without the beeper. Give it a try - you won't be disappointed.


----------



## khehr (Apr 23, 2006)

I have used beeper on hwak scream and some days it works and others it seem to flush the bird I went back to just the regular beep tone for points


----------



## LuckCounts (Aug 8, 2008)

I've had good success using the hawk screech. I use the one by Sport Dog that is an actual recording of a redtail hawk. For me, the grouse and pheasants hold tighter when I'm using the collar. Seem to get a lot more runners when I don't use it. This holds true for wild birds and at a game farm that I guide for. There are 2 settings for the hawk (low and high). I only use the low unless we are in the nasty grouse country where it is so thick that we can hardly get around.


----------



## Shorthair.On.Point (Nov 28, 2006)

The good ones work. I agree though the low volume setting is usually enough. Don't get one that doesn't have volume control or it will drive you nuts.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

As a side note, make sure your dog is exposed to wearing it and it beeping and the screech or the tone when on point before you hit the field opening day. I've seen dogs straight out of the truck get one strapped on without hearing or working with it on before and they chase the sound around all day, never a good opener if you have to deal with that.


----------



## 1littlefeather (Mar 5, 2003)

We used to use these anytime we were hunting but found that birds that had been hunted hard did hold as well. We still use them in thick cover but no longer use them in tree lines or more open areas. Like it was said above, condition the dog to the beeper and hawk scream or it will startle and confuse the dog. I ended up puting the beeper collar on the dog in the kennel until the battery died. It conditioned the dog great but the neighbors hated it. 
My partner used to hunt with a Brittany and every time the hawk scream went off he would cut across the field and bust the bird.


----------



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

I love beeper collars and have used them for around 20 years. I use them on all my dogs,pointers and lab. Would not leave home without them. I use Tri tronics. Upland spec comes with beeper that you can turn off with transmiter. I use hawk sound but do not now if it makes any differance. You can turn on point only sound if you want. It is great in cattails with lab or pointers. I remember one time my battery died and I could not find my shorthair for 20 minutes. When I found him still on pt I flushed the bird and would'nt you know it was a hen. Once you have one you won't leave home without it.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

I use a dogtra on my pointers. I set it on point only mode, the nice thing about the Dogtra is has a locate feature . If puppy is out of site in cattails etc. just push the locate and his collar beeps.


----------



## gonedoggin (Mar 20, 2008)

I don't know if the hawk scream works or not but I much prefer it over the normal "beep". I guess I'm old fashioned. I know they have a lot of advantages over the cow bell but they still make me feel like I'm hunting behind a backhoe.


----------

